# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  (حرز التاج) وفضائله العظيمة

## النور الحسيني

فضيلته:

كان يحمله رسول الله (ص) في الحرب وفي كل شدة قال أصحابه يا رسول الله ما ثواب هذا الدعاء وما لحامله ولقارئه من الأجر والثواب وما يرد من البلاء والردى قال النبي (ص) يا صحابة إن هذا الدعاء دعاء التاج والإجابة وبعض الناس يسمونه توسل الأنبياء من جملة بركات هذا الدعاء نافع بإذن الله من العين والنظرة والجزعة والحمى والشقيقة والضربان والغاشية والمحبة والطاعة والدخول على السلاطين والملوك والوزراء والقضاة والحكام والمسؤولين وأرباب الدولة ولفدى المأمور وإيقاظ النائم ولعسر الولادة والسفر في البر والبحر وللمرأة المتبوعة بالولادة وللصلح بين المرأة وزوجها ولعقد الحديد ولجام الذئب ولنبح الكلاب ولجلب الرزق وللنفوس المغمومة ولتفرق الدم من الحية والعقرب ومن دوسة الجن ودوسات الشياطين ولرد كيد الأعداء والحاسد ومن إبطال السحر والمكر والغدر ولو علق على شجرة أثمرت بإذن الله تعالى ولو علقت على دابة انطلقت من أيدي السباع والذئاب تنَر بإذن الله تعالى .قال الرسول صلى الله عليه آله من حمله أربعين يوم كان نافعاً وقال يا صحابة إن الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه أعطى سليمان بن داوود ملك الدنيا وفيه أعطى النبي يوسف ملك مصر وفيه نصر الله علي بن أبي طالب في قتله الكفار وفيه نصر محمد المصطفى في يوم الأحزاب وفيه لان الحديد لداوود ويصلح لرواج التجارة وأنت يا حامل كتابي هذا اختتمت عليك بخاتم الله الذي ختمت به على السموات والأرض وبختم سليمان ابن داوود الذي سلم به من الجن والإنس والشياطين ومن حمل كتابي هذا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله طوبى لمن حمله والويل ثم الويل لمن أنكره وكذب به.


وهذا هو الحرز أوالدعاء : 

اللهم إني أسألك يا الله يا الله يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حليم يا كريم يا قديم يا مديم يا عظيم يا الله يا خير مسؤول وأكرم مأمول يا من له الحمد والثناء وبيده الفقر والغناء وله الأسماء الحسنى لا مانع لمن أعطاه ولا مضل لمن هداه يفعل في ملكه ما يشاء رب الأرباب ومعتق الرقاب ذو القوة القاهرة والعظمة الباهرة مالك الدنيا والآخرة أتسألك باحتياط قاف وبهول يوم المخاف وبالزخرف وبالطور وبالرق المنشور وبالبيت المعمور والسقف المرفوع وبالبحر المسجور وبضوء القمر بشعاع الشمس بضوء النهار بظلام الليل بدوي الماء بخيرات الأرض بحفيف الشجر بعلو السماء بهبوط الأرض بجريان البحر بعجائب الدنيا بنفخ الصور بلغات الطيور بنور الصباح بالخمسة الأشباح بمكنون سرك وبوفاء عهدك بعلمك بالشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاها والليل إذا يغشى والسماء وما بناها والأرض وما طحاها والنفس وما سواها ألهمها فجورها وتقواها قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها بقرب الجنة وببعد النار وعدل الميزان وبهدير الرعد وبلمعات البرق وبرقدة أهل الكهف وبفطرة الإسلام وبزمزم والمقام وبالحج إلى بيت الله الحرام بسر يوسف في طور سيناء بسورة يس بالأنبياء المرسلين بحلة آدم بتاج حواء بحلة إبراهيم بكبش إسماعيل بناقة صالح بعصا موسى بإنجيل عيسى بزبور داوود بفرقان محمد صلى الله عليه وآله برفعة إدريس بدعوة جرجيس بسفينة نوح بسدرة المنتهى بجنة المأوى باللوح المحفوظ بما جرى به القلم بنور الظلام والغاب والمرام وبظهر عاشوراء بساعات الدهور بالفلك اليدور بالصدور وما حوت وبالأنفس الزكية وما عملت والأقلام وما دارت والنجوم وما سارت وبحروف القرآن بسورة الدخان بعالم الجان بملك سليمان بحكمة لقمان بعدل الميزان بسعير النيران بغرق الطوفان بتغلب الدول باختلاف الملل بقرب الأجل بصالح العمل بالدعاء إذا ارتفع والقضاء إذا نزل اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد واحفظ حامل كتابي هذا يا الله يا ودود يا من اسمه من الأسماء مفرود يا مجيب دعوة عبدك هود يا مؤنس المستوحشين باللحود يا من أخرجنا من الرحم إلى الوجود يا مظلهم ذا ت الوقود بها من بقاء غير محدود يا مفدى الأطفال بالسيود يا صادق الموعد والوعود يا من تقدس إسمه الصخر الجلمود يا الله اللهم اجعل بين حامل كتابي هذا شر الجن والإنس وشدته والموت وقبضته والآخرة ودرجته والقمر وظلمته والتراب وذريته والدود وهريته ومنكر ونكير ومحاسبته والجان ودوسته والسيف وقبضته وبخرقة بالرمح وطعتته والخنجر ودلته والقوس ورميته والسهم وضربته والسكين وسنته والسبع وقصته والكلب وبحته والذئب وهدرته والحرامي وسطوته والحية ولسعتها والعقرب ولدغتها والتابعة وآذيتها والولد وفقدته وأعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر كل جني وجنية وغول وغولية ومارد وماردية وإبليس وإبليسة ومسلم ومسلمة ومن يفرق بين الزوج والزوجة والولد وأبيه والابنة وأمها والأخت وأختها اللهم اصرف عن حامل كتابي هذا شر البلى والبلية والسيوف الهندية والرماح الخطية والقياس المحنية والسهام المرمية والحرب الجلمودية واللسعات الردية اللهم ادفع عن حامل كتابي هذا كل ردية أعيذه شر من رصد مطغا ونمرود أعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر الجنون والتحريك والدوى واعيذه من شر إبليس القوي وأشياعه وأتباعه وأولاده وأعيانه وخدامه من الخواصة والقوم ربه والمسترقة السمع والسلل وأعيذه بقل أعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس إله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس من الجنة والناس اللهم إني أسألك بحرمة هذه الآية الكريمة العظيمة أن تحفظ حامل كتابي هذا من كل شر اللهم احفظه في كل بر وبحر وأعيذه باسم الذي نزل به جبريل عليه السلام على نبينا سليمان ابن داوود ومحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأعيذه بالاسم الذي فلق به البحر لموسى ابن عمران وبالاسم الذي أنار به الشمس والقمر وبالاسم الذي كلم به عيسى ابن مريم في المهد صبيا وأحيا به الموتى وأبرأ به الأكمة والأبرص وبالاسم الذي نجا به إبراهيم من نار نمرود وذل به إبليس اللعين وأعيذه بالاسم الذي رد الله على علي بن أبي طالب في قتله الكفار وأعيذه بما كان على خاتم سليمان ابن داوود وأعيذه بكل اسم سماه الله به وأخص به أنبيائه ورسله وملائكته اللهم إني أسألك أن تجعل لحامل هذه الأحرف كرامة جبريل ومهابة إسرافيل وقبول محمد اللهم اجعل لحامل هذا الحرز هيبة وقبول وبيده سيف النصر المسلول وإذلال البشر من كل أنثى وذكر وكبير وصغير وغني وفقير وسلطان وأمير ومدير وصاحب ووزير بإذن الله الملك القدير ذلل الخلق والبشر من أمة ربيعة ومضر كما ذللت الحصان ولطريفي اللسان والميت للكفان ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها والأرض آتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا آتينا طائعين كذلك اللهم أطع لحامل كتابي هذا جميع الناس والبشر من كل أنثى وذكر من أمة ربيعة ومضراللهم ألف بين حامل كتابي هذا وبين بني آدم وبنات حواء كما آلفت بين الشمس والنار اللهم آلف بين حامل كتابي هذا وبين قلوب عبادك الصالحين على صحبة حامل هذا الحرز المبارك واصرف عنه كل فاجر وفاجرة وساحر وساحرة وكل خائن وخائنة وأعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر كل أنواع البلاء العظيم اللهم إني أسألك يا رافع السماء بغير عمد وباسط الأرضين على ماء جمد وأكمات الجبال الراسيات بأوتاد وأنزلت ماء معصرات يا من لا تشتبه عليه اللغات يا من لا تخفى عليه الأصوات يا رب الملائكة الروحانية يا خالق الخلق والآيات يا متكلم بلا لسان ولا أذن يا من لا تخفى عليه خافية في الأرض ولا في السماء اللهم إني أسألك أن تحفظ حامل كتابي هذا من كل شر بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمة وخديجة الكبرى والحسن الزكي والحسين الشهيد وعلي بن الحسين ومحمد الباقر وجعفر الصادق وموسى الكاظم وعلي بن موسى الرضا ومحمد بن علي الجواد وعلي الهادي والحسن العسكري وأبو صالح المهدي صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين وأعيذ حامل هذا الكتاب بألف لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من أله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا . 

__________________________________________________ ______________

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكور اخي النور الحسيني

الله يعطيك العافية 

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك 

وبنتظار ما تجود به علينا 

تحياتي لك 

اختك ام محمد

----------


## النور الحسيني

العفو اختي ام محمد

الله يعافينا ويعافيك

أخواني واخواتي المؤمنين يستاهلوا كل خير

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكور أخوي 

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## عماد علي

بــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك أخي النــــــــــــــــور الحسيني وجعله في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## ام باسم

الف شكر 

جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك

----------


## مافي اسم فاضي

الاخ مافي اسم نرجو عدم السب والتزام القوانين والاحترام


الاشراف

----------


## ورده محمديه

مشكور خيي وجزاك الله خير الجزاء 
وفي ميزان حسناتك انشاء اللهـ 
وحبيت اعقب على الرد الا قبلي 
احنا في شهر رمضان شهر غفران الذنوب ومو شهر السب والشتم <<استخفر اللهـ العلي العظيم 
اللهـ يهدي المؤمنين والمؤمنات اجمعين 
عذرا لشبكه على التذخل بس من جد حز في خاطري الكلام المكتوب 
وعلى فكرهـ الأ  مو عاجبتنه الشبكه مو مغصوب يضل فيها 
وسلامة الجميع

----------


## علوكه

يسلموووووووووو 
على النقل الجميل وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم إني أسألك يا الله يا الله يا رحمن يا رحيم يا حليم يا كريم يا قديم يا مديم يا عظيم يا الله يا خير مسؤول وأكرم مأمول يا من له الحمد والثناء وبيده الفقر والغناء وله الأسماء الحسنى لا مانع لمن أعطاه ولا مضل لمن هداه يفعل في ملكه ما يشاء رب الأرباب ومعتق الرقاب ذو القوة القاهرة والعظمة الباهرة مالك الدنيا والآخرة أتسألك باحتياط قاف وبهول يوم المخاف وبالزخرف وبالطور وبالرق المنشور وبالبيت المعمور والسقف المرفوع وبالبحر المسجور وبضوء القمر بشعاع الشمس بضوء النهار بظلام الليل بدوي الماء بخيرات الأرض بحفيف الشجر بعلو السماء بهبوط الأرض بجريان البحر بعجائب الدنيا بنفخ الصور بلغات الطيور بنور الصباح بالخمسة الأشباح بمكنون سرك وبوفاء عهدك بعلمك بالشمس وضحاها والقمر إذا تلاها والنهار إذا جلاها والليل إذا يغشى والسماء وما بناها والأرض وما طحاها والنفس وما سواها ألهمها فجورها وتقواها قد أفلح من زكاها وقد خاب من دساها بقرب الجنة وببعد النار وعدل الميزان وبهدير الرعد وبلمعات البرق وبرقدة أهل الكهف وبفطرة الإسلام وبزمزم والمقام وبالحج إلى بيت الله الحرام بسر يوسف في طور سيناء بسورة يس بالأنبياء المرسلين بحلة آدم بتاج حواء بحلة إبراهيم بكبش إسماعيل بناقة صالح بعصا موسى بإنجيل عيسى بزبور داوود بفرقان محمد صلى الله عليه وآله برفعة إدريس بدعوة جرجيس بسفينة نوح بسدرة المنتهى بجنة المأوى باللوح المحفوظ بما جرى به القلم بنور الظلام والغاب والمرام وبظهر عاشوراء بساعات الدهور بالفلك اليدور بالصدور وما حوت وبالأنفس الزكية وما عملت والأقلام وما دارت والنجوم وما سارت وبحروف القرآن بسورة الدخان بعالم الجان بملك سليمان بحكمة لقمان بعدل الميزان بسعير النيران بغرق الطوفان بتغلب الدول باختلاف الملل بقرب الأجل بصالح العمل بالدعاء إذا ارتفع والقضاء إذا نزل اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد واحفظ حامل كتابي هذا يا الله يا ودود يا من اسمه من الأسماء مفرود يا مجيب دعوة عبدك هود يا مؤنس المستوحشين باللحود يا من أخرجنا من الرحم إلى الوجود يا مظلهم ذا ت الوقود بها من بقاء غير محدود يا مفدى الأطفال بالسيود يا صادق الموعد والوعود يا من تقدس إسمه الصخر الجلمود يا الله اللهم اجعل بين حامل كتابي هذا شر الجن والإنس وشدته والموت وقبضته والآخرة ودرجته والقمر وظلمته والتراب وذريته والدود وهريته ومنكر ونكير ومحاسبته والجان ودوسته والسيف وقبضته وبخرقة بالرمح وطعتته والخنجر ودلته والقوس ورميته والسهم وضربته والسكين وسنته والسبع وقصته والكلب وبحته والذئب وهدرته والحرامي وسطوته والحية ولسعتها والعقرب ولدغتها والتابعة وآذيتها والولد وفقدته وأعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر كل جني وجنية وغول وغولية ومارد وماردية وإبليس وإبليسة ومسلم ومسلمة ومن يفرق بين الزوج والزوجة والولد وأبيه والابنة وأمها والأخت وأختها اللهم اصرف عن حامل كتابي هذا شر البلى والبلية والسيوف الهندية والرماح الخطية والقياس المحنية والسهام المرمية والحرب الجلمودية واللسعات الردية اللهم ادفع عن حامل كتابي هذا كل ردية أعيذه شر من رصد مطغا ونمرود أعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر الجنون والتحريك والدوى واعيذه من شر إبليس القوي وأشياعه وأتباعه وأولاده وأعيانه وخدامه من الخواصة والقوم ربه والمسترقة السمع والسلل وأعيذه بقل أعوذ برب الناس ملك الناس إله الناس من شر الوسواس الخناس الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس من الجنة والناس اللهم إني أسألك بحرمة هذه الآية الكريمة العظيمة أن تحفظ حامل كتابي هذا من كل شر اللهم احفظه في كل بر وبحر وأعيذه باسم الذي نزل به جبريل عليه السلام على نبينا سليمان ابن داوود ومحمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وأعيذه بالاسم الذي فلق به البحر لموسى ابن عمران وبالاسم الذي أنار به الشمس والقمر وبالاسم الذي كلم به عيسى ابن مريم في المهد صبيا وأحيا به الموتى وأبرأ به الأكمة والأبرص وبالاسم الذي نجا به إبراهيم من نار نمرود وذل به إبليس اللعين وأعيذه بالاسم الذي رد الله على علي بن أبي طالب في قتله الكفار وأعيذه بما كان على خاتم سليمان ابن داوود وأعيذه بكل اسم سماه الله به وأخص به أنبيائه ورسله وملائكته اللهم إني أسألك أن تجعل لحامل هذه الأحرف كرامة جبريل ومهابة إسرافيل وقبول محمد اللهم اجعل لحامل هذا الحرز هيبة وقبول وبيده سيف النصر المسلول وإذلال البشر من كل أنثى وذكر وكبير وصغير وغني وفقير وسلطان وأمير ومدير وصاحب ووزير بإذن الله الملك القدير ذلل الخلق والبشر من أمة ربيعة ومضر كما ذللت الحصان ولطريفي اللسان والميت للكفان ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها والأرض آتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا آتينا طائعين كذلك اللهم أطع لحامل كتابي هذا جميع الناس والبشر من كل أنثى وذكر من أمة ربيعة ومضراللهم ألف بين حامل كتابي هذا وبين بني آدم وبنات حواء كما آلفت بين الشمس والنار اللهم آلف بين حامل كتابي هذا وبين قلوب عبادك الصالحين على صحبة حامل هذا الحرز المبارك واصرف عنه كل فاجر وفاجرة وساحر وساحرة وكل خائن وخائنة وأعيذ حامل كتابي هذا من شر كل أنواع البلاء العظيم اللهم إني أسألك يا رافع السماء بغير عمد وباسط الأرضين على ماء جمد وأكمات الجبال الراسيات بأوتاد وأنزلت ماء معصرات يا من لا تشتبه عليه اللغات يا من لا تخفى عليه الأصوات يا رب الملائكة الروحانية يا خالق الخلق والآيات يا متكلم بلا لسان ولا أذن يا من لا تخفى عليه خافية في الأرض ولا في السماء اللهم إني أسألك أن تحفظ حامل كتابي هذا من كل شر بحق محمد وعلي وفاطمة وخديجة الكبرى والحسن الزكي والحسين الشهيد وعلي بن الحسين ومحمد الباقر وجعفر الصادق وموسى الكاظم وعلي بن موسى الرضا ومحمد بن علي الجواد وعلي الهادي والحسن العسكري وأبو صالح المهدي صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين وأعيذ حامل هذا الكتاب بألف لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم وصلى الله على رسوله والأئمة الميامين من أله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا .


جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ورحم الله والديك

----------

